# Another re use dont throw away thread



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

From this









To this
















Dismantled an old bench I have been trying to sell for last month only for a tenner but no bites ,

















Couple hours couple of nuts n bolts , the bottom bar is an old bar I had around , everything else is the bench ,I still have the cushions .


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

You do yourself? Nice work bud


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Great job tbh, for shit like this I wish I could weld


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

knuckleheed2 said:


> You do yourself? Nice work bud





vlb said:


> Great job tbh, for shit like this I wish I could weld


Yer all done by me , no welding was needed , I I could weld ,bloody hell I would make all my equipment haha , it re used all the parts and bolts of the old bench . It's super strong I've had 150kg on it and no movement


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Is the weight tree adjustable too


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

mrwright said:


> Is the weight tree adjustable too


Haha in theory yes it could decline more , but not incline it would topple lol


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'd have had the bench off you for £100. Too late now.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd of had the bench off you for £90


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Seppuku71 said:


> I'd have had the bench off you for £100. Too late now.





mrwright said:


> I'd of had the bench off you for £90


Il be honest it started at 25 , I dropped it to 15 , then 10 , I had to laugh someone 15 mile away from me offered the 10 as long as I could deliver it . So thats whe I said **** it let's use if for something else


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

epons400 said:


> Il be honest it started at 25 , I dropped it to 15 , then 10 , I had to laugh someone 15 mile away from me offered the 10 as long as I could deliver it . So thats whe I said **** it let's use if for something else


Lol, they wanted it delivered? The cheeky b'tards!! I've had that before though, selling something for almost giveaway price and people will ask for a discount and to have it delivered to them ffs!!!


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Seppuku71 said:


> Lol, they wanted it delivered? The cheeky b'tards!! I've had that before though, selling something for almost giveaway price and people will ask for a discount and to have it delivered to them ffs!!!


If I was selling it for 100 quid I may have delivered . I was selling dumbbells and someone wanted to pay by PayPal, no chance for 60 quid , pay PayPal and then say they never received it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

epons400 said:


> If I was selling it for 100 quid I may have delivered . I was selling dumbbells and someone wanted to pay by PayPal, no chance for 60 quid , pay PayPal and then say they never received it


PayPal is OK, just make sure payment is made as a gift. They can't claim it back


----------

